# Yamaki/Daion Guitar



## KRosen (Jan 18, 2008)

I currently have a 1979 Yamaki 6 string acoustic Model AYO79B Serial Number 908112. I am looking to sell this guitar but I am unsure of what is a fair price. The Guitar is in excellent condition and plays great.

Here is the spec on the guitar: The 79' was avaiilabe in a brown solid Spruce top or a black solid Cedar top. I have the Black. Back neck and sides are of Mahogany with a Rosewood fingerboard and bridge. Nut and saddle are of brass as are the position markers. The fingerboard markers are actually brass rings as opposed to the dots on the '78. The bridge pins and end pin Rosewood. The sound hole purfling is a 2 line "brassloid" inlay.

Can anyone give me an idea what this guitar maybe worth


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

most yamaki guitars in good shape go for 3-4 hundred but if you want info on price, condition details are important.Type of wood,solid or ply,repairs etc.
Still on Van.Island 250 to 4 is usual for 70s yamakis.People ask for more, some go for less.I sold a nice one 2 years ago for 200.Thats my exp.only.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

*Yamakis*

I concur. Though I do have a friend in town that will do almost anything for these things.


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

Mike MacLeod said:


> I concur. Though I do have a friend in town that will do almost anything for these things.


Me too! I have the same guitar but not Black. It was my first real guitar. I wouldnt sell it for 500.00. that being said, my brother had the same one and sold his for 350.00.


----------



## kayakerca (Mar 2, 2010)

KRosen said:


> I currently have a 1979 Yamaki 6 string acoustic Model AYO79B Serial Number 908112. I am looking to sell this guitar but I am unsure of what is a fair price. The Guitar is in excellent condition and plays great.
> 
> Here is the spec on the guitar: The 79' was avaiilabe in a brown solid Spruce top or a black solid Cedar top. I have the Black. Back neck and sides are of Mahogany with a Rosewood fingerboard and bridge. Nut and saddle are of brass as are the position markers. The fingerboard markers are actually brass rings as opposed to the dots on the '78. The bridge pins and end pin Rosewood. The sound hole purfling is a 2 line "brassloid" inlay.
> 
> Can anyone give me an idea what this guitar maybe worth


How much did you end up selling your AY079S for at the end of the day?


----------



## J0hnnyCanuck (Feb 7, 2010)

My favorite guitar is still my '79 yamaki 12 string, I paid 540 bucks brand new. it sounds great, the action for a 12 string is one of the best I've played, although I've sanded/re-sanded a tusq saddle many times to get it just right.


----------

